# Gay Superheroes



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

So this has been in the news a few times recently. I just read that The Green Lantern is coming out of the closet. 

I don't have anything against the gays, and in principle I don't think that there is anything wrong with superheroes being gay, except that I don't care. I mean there is always the thing like Batman and Robin were gay, a lot of them look like Gay Pride marchers etc but I don't know about 'making it a thing'.
I know that the classic superheroes usually had girlfriends, but that always came across to me as having a princess to rescue. The classic conflict was that as a human they were infatuated with them whereas the princess was infatuated with the superhero; it was all rather childish I thought
I'm not a superhero buff or a sociologist and hope this doesn't come across as homophobic, it just seems a bit grown up to deal with it in this way. And these characters are kind of throwbacks, I mean Frank Miller managed to reinvent Batman as a more modern dark character but most of the time they are very tongue in cheek about the silly costumes and so on. 
Was the Green Lantern always in the closet? Was he a cult hero among gay men in the old days or did they just choose a less popular character to turn gay?

What do YOU think?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Ax^ (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> So this has been in the news a few times recently. I just read that The Green Lantern is coming out of the closet.
> 
> I don't have anything against the gays, and in principle I don't think that there is anything wrong with superheroes being gay, except that I don't care. I mean there is always the thing like Batman and Robin were gay, a lot of them look like Gay Pride marchers etc but I don't know about 'making it a thing'.
> I know that the classic superheroes usually had girlfriends, but that always came across to me as having a princess to rescue. The classic conflict was that as a human they were infatuated with them whereas the princess was infatuated with the superhero; _*it was all rather childish I thought*_
> ...


(my emphasis)

Sir, how dare you suggest that characters from childrens' comics were childish! That is a worse insult than the one you are trying to use as a troll subject.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not trolling, I think it's quite interesting


----------



## Greebo (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I'm not trolling, I think it's quite interesting


"Quite interesting" compared to what?


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2012)

Northstar (from Marvel's Alpha Flight) was gay iirc.

I'm assuming that this thread was inspired by the news that DC is going to get one of its superheroes out of the closet (allegedly, Green Lantern is the favourite, if you are a betting type, but I don't think there's been any official announcement yet). 

I'm in favour - a certain percentage of the population is gay and that includes superheroes, it breaks my heart that even these stalwart fighters against crime and evil can have a difficult experience just because of their sexuality.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

Epona said:


> Northstar (from Marvel's Alpha Flight) was gay iirc.
> 
> I'm assuming that this thread was inspired by the news that DC is going to get one of its superheroes out of the closet (allegedly, Green Lantern is the favourite, if you are a betting type, but I don't think there's been any official announcement yet).
> 
> I'm in favour - a certain percentage of the population is gay and that includes superheroes, it breaks my heart that even these stalwart fighters against crime and evil can have a difficult experience just because of their sexuality.


 
Green Lantern came out of the closet today apparently






I think there are two arguments against it is that aren't homophobic

1. Superheroes are for kids so they shouldn't be gay or straight (remember how much they ruined Superman where he got married and everything)

2. They are completely changing a very old and established character. Apparently Green Lantern has been around for 72 years and has been married twice and has had kids.

Not sure about them reflecting the population, superheroes don't reflect the population, noone has magic powers in the population etc. I think it would be better if there was a character who everyone thought was gay who came out of the closet. This seems like they've just done it for a gimmick

I don't really care, just wondered what people thought


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 2, 2012)

Been a fanboy of Marvel comics for decades, and I salute them (and DC too). Anything that fucks of the N.American right wing is alright by me.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/may/31/gay-superheroes-graphic-novels
Marvel Comics editor-in-chief Axel Alonso said in a statement to Newsarama: "For over 70 years, Marvel's comics have reflected the world outside your window and Astonishing X-Men #50 carries on that tradition. We're proud to create stories that are not only relevant to the issues facing a modern audience but that also explore these nuanced subjects in a compelling manner. We've planned the release of this comic for over a year but the recent discussion of gay marriage, spurred by the comments of President Obama, makes the release of Astonishing X-Men #50 even more timely. The passionate discourse between our fans on both sides of this matter shows that we've struck a chord with our millions of fans around the world."


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I think it depends on how it's done, the only LGBT superhero I can think of is Lord Fanny from the Invisibles and I think (from an outsiders perspective) that it's handled really well.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 2, 2012)

I think it's better to have the character being gay from the start. Devlin Waugh appeared in 2000AD in 1992 with the line ""You can all breathe a sigh of relief, gentlemen. Fingers _off_ the triggers, sphincters unclenched... The name's Waugh. Devlin Waugh. I'm here to steal the show.."  He was voted most popular character, beating off (hurhurhur) Dredd, Strontium Dog and all the other tough guys.


----------



## Reno (Jun 2, 2012)

While in terms of legislation gay men and women are gaining more rights in first world countries, socially there appears to be a rise in homophobia, especially among young people. Homophobic attacks have been on a sharp increase over the last few years and "gay" is the word of choice for anything bad or naff. Gay teenagers are the ones most likely to top themselves due to homophobic bullying and there have been a large number of high profile gay teen suicide cases recently.

So the idea is to increase the visibility of gay characters in a type of media where it reaches teenagers to A.) let gay teens know that they are not alone and that there is nothing wrong with them and B.) let straight teens know that there is nothing shameful or uncool about being gay.

Most gay teens grow up in isolation, knowing no other gay people that could help them though a difficult time. Most homophobes are prejudiced against gay people because they never knowingly met any. A fictional character is the next best thing as a role model. It's about representation and visibility.

In the end it's not about whether you care biggus dickus, it's about a larger picture and social change. Even if what's known as positive role models may not always be handled subtly, it may make someones life a little easier or even save it.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

@Reno: I think to some extent young people will use 'gay' as a pejorative because it's so toothless. They don't see anything wrong with gay people the way they use it has nothing to do with sexuality.

There was a great South Park about the word 'fag' which pointed out that 'faggot' is a very old word and it went from 'useless thing' to 'useless person' and then 'gay person' but nowadays it was more like 'useless person'. I'd imagine that even before that episode a lot of teenagers would think that the Green Lamp was 'totally gay'

I take your point about role models though, although judging from that clipping I can't see it affecting many people, I didn't even know they still made the Green Lantern, maybe if they'd made a more famous and beloved character gay it would have had more discussion  

I wasn't saying that I don't really care as some sort of argument, I was just pointing out that while I was putting up some reasons against it I'm not enraged or anything....


----------



## Reno (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> @Reno: I think to some extent young people will use 'gay' as a pejorative because it's so toothless. They don't see anything wrong with gay people the way they use it has nothing to do with sexuality..
> .


 
As a gay man who has had to put up with his fair share of prejudice, discrimination, violence and jibes, I'm really tired of being told this over and over by clueless heterosexuals. Believe me, you have no idea what harm it does or how it feels. I'm not going to get into the gay=naff discussion again on a forum but the fact that you quote South Park for your information about how homophobic semantics work says it all.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

fair do's. I was just thinking that while I was off having me dinner. It's easy to forget how much homophobia there is about, especially for young people. I'm not daft enough to start telling gay people it's not a problem lol


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Green Lantern came out of the closet today apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) What the fuck?  Do you think kids are unaware of adult relationships?  What do you think kids of gay couples feel like when the vast majority of cartoon characters / film characters / whatever are straight; who represents them?  The more kids are exposed at a young age to positive gay images, the less likely they are to think of it as weird or wrong in some way. 

2) Many gay people get married and had kids before they came out of the closet.  A lot of them did it because being gay many years ago was a lot harder than it is now.  So actually, by making a character come out after marriage and kids, it represents reality far more than you appear to realise. 

I would argue part of the reason why super heros are so popular is because although their powers are 'unreal', the world they inhabit is incredibly similar to ours.  It's a world we can all recognise, so the more 'realistic' it is, the easier it is to believe the human nature of the characters.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 2, 2012)

Also, if you really think that using the word 'gay' in a derogative fashion does no damage at all, read up on Stonewall's Teachers Report, School Report, Epstein and others.  I think you'll find it's much more damaging for young gay teens than you suggest and I also think you'll find that being gay in school is one of the hardest places to be so.  To cite a few examples:

3/4 of the several thousand students interviewed by Stonewall said they had been subject to physical or emotional abuse for their sexuality
20 odd % had received death threats
Several teachers interviewed by Epstein said that when they came out, parents demanded they leave their jobs, hounded them and called them pedos. 
Sex education lessons observed in Scotland in the late 90's found teachers saying that it was hard for a straight man to be friends with a gay man, implications that all gay men got AIDS and that it was unnatural.  Later work conducted in about 2005 / 6 asked teenagers on their views about gay people.  Being gay was perceived as negative; being a gay man made you a sissy boy while being lesbian evoked stories from straight pupils about feeling uncomfortable changing in front of them and stereotypes such as 'lesbians are all butch, they're not usually the pretty ones' and so on. 

Do you not see how important making big, well known characters is in trying to tackle this sort of thing?  Even if the kids don't know about it, for teachers who like comic books it's an excellent teaching resource for discussion.  It's a great move and should be applauded.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

@purenarcotic:
When I was a kid I just didn't notice the kids as straight or gay. There are quite a lot of gay people and characters in kids TV and a couple of my teachers were gay (I think) but it just never entered into my head when I was a kid. The reason that most families on TV have heterosexual parents is because most families who are watching it have heterosexual parents
I don't know about the 'realism' thing. You do know that the Green Lantern is a mid 20s billionaire newspaper owner who found a magic lantern which gave him a ring that gives him super powers when he puts it on lol
Oh and I don't trust anything Stonewall says, they are mad

You probably have a point, I'm not going to argue that homophobia isn't a problem, I was more talking about how underwhelming I found it, sort of like a really shit publicity stunt turning a really old lame character gay....


----------



## Reno (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Oh and I don't trust anything Stonewall says, they are mad.


 
Like any organisation they may not always get it right, but why do you consider them mad ? If you think their claim that a majority of young gay people suffer bullying and discrimination at some point is a lie, then that makes you even more of an ignorant twat then I thought you were.


----------



## captainmission (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I think there are two arguments against it is that aren't homophobic
> 
> 1. Superheroes are for kids so they shouldn't be gay or straight (remember how much they ruined Superman where he got married and everything)
> 
> ...


 
1. By that logic we'd need to get rid of snow white, sleeping beauty, beatrix potter... after the purge i don't think they would be much children literature left. Also your second point ("Apparently Green Lantern has been... has been married twice") directly contradicts your first.

2. There isn't just one green lantern, there's an entire galaxy spanning corp. There's been about half a dozen characters that have held the green lantern title for earth (hal jordan, john stewart, kyle raynor, alan scott). So there is no one green lantern with a 72 year history. Also DC comics have 100's of character almost 80 years of publishing by 1000's writers. There's wild inconsistances in back stories that are routinely ret-conned. Super man for example used to be able to go invisable, walk through walls, read peoples minds. Character are killed off and come back to life, origin stories are changed. All things more essential to a character than whether they like men or women.

DC comics even have an in universe story for dealing with this- a crisis across the mutliple plains of reality that affects all their main titles and allows them to reboot their characters a ret-con out any contradictions in back story. Dc have most recently done this with their 52 series.

Also your reapeatedly saying you don't care about the issue. Are you sure that's the case?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 2, 2012)

Who needs superheroes when you're one of _*The*_ gays?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2012)

at thread.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

Reno said:


> Like any organisation they may not always get it right, but why do you consider them mad ? If you think their claim that a majority of young gay people suffer bullying and discrimination at some point is a lie, then that makes you even more of an ignorant twat then I thought you were.


 
I suffered from homophobic bullying and I'm not even gay lol


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

I was trying to generate an argument, I wasn't trying to be offensive. I suppose that is trolling but I just wanted to create a discussion not offend people. 

I'd file this under that one I did the other day where I asked if ants could beat cockroaches in a fight and everyone just said ants, just me trying to create a silly argument where people can enjoy their internet. I'm not particularly ashamed that I don't know much about gay culture and that, it's not that I chose not to I just don't hang out with any gay people so I don't have a very nuanced view of gayness


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 2, 2012)

You probably know loads of gayers but they probably can't be arsed mentioning it to you what with archaic thinking, like.

You lost me at


> I don't have anything against the gays


----------



## yield (Jun 2, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I think it depends on how it's done, the only LGBT superhero I can think of is Lord Fanny from the Invisibles and I think (from an outsiders perspective) that it's handled really well.


Invisibles was great. Grant Morrison is one of my favourite writers.

There's also Enigma by Peter Milligan and Duncan Fegredo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_themes_in_American_mainstream_comics


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Green Lantern came out of the closet today apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bag of arse. Major comic-buying demographic for the last 20 years or so has been 15-25 year olds. Understandable given the price.



> 2. They are completely changing a very old and established character. Apparently Green Lantern has been around for 72 years and has been married twice and has had kids.


 
Green Lantern is the job/superpower. It hasn't always been the same guy in the skintight cossie. Like Iron Man has been 2 separate people.



> Not sure about them reflecting the population, superheroes don't reflect the population, noone has magic powers in the population etc.


 
That's what they want you to think. 



> I think it would be better if there was a character who everyone thought was gay who came out of the closet. This seems like they've just done it for a gimmick


 
TBF, there's been some superheroes so camp, they *couldn't* possibly be gay. Aquaman, anyone? Gambit?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

captainmission said:


> 1. By that logic we'd need to get rid of snow white, sleeping beauty, beatrix potter... after the purge i don't think they would be much children literature left. Also your second point ("Apparently Green Lantern has been... has been married twice") directly contradicts your first.
> 
> 2. There isn't just one green lantern, there's an entire galaxy spanning corp. There's been about half a dozen characters that have held the green lantern title for earth (hal jordan, john stewart, kyle raynor, alan scott). So there is no one green lantern with a 72 year history. Also DC comics have 100's of character almost 80 years of publishing by 1000's writers. There's wild inconsistances in back stories that are routinely ret-conned. Super man for example used to be able to go invisable, walk through walls, read peoples minds. Character are killed off and come back to life, origin stories are changed. All things more essential to a character than whether they like men or women.
> 
> ...


 
He's obviously got a crush on the Lantern suit. Probably strokes off while chanting the Lantern ring-charging mantra.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> You probably know loads of gayers but they probably can't be arsed mentioning it to you what with archaic thinking, like.
> 
> You lost me at


 


'Now we have a man in Yarmouth who thinks he might be a gay'

All my friends now are married couples (not all married but in that that situation) like Green Lantern I suppose


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I've just been wondering, have they changed the Green Lanterns mannerisms etc. at all, I seem to remember from another thread someone mentioning one of the obstacles for people coming out was that their friends thought they would change as a person, will the green lantern still be the same person he was or will he develop 'gay characteristics' (I'm not sure how to say that, it's not meant in an offensive way if it comes across as offensive then I apologise). Could this move help reinforce an obstacle to people coming out as well as help normalise homosexuality in society?


----------



## Reno (Jun 2, 2012)

Are you suggesting the Green Lantern is going to mince through the universe and flap around a limp wrist ?


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Bag of arse. Major comic-buying demographic for the last 20 years or so has been 15-25 year olds. Understandable given the price.


 

What sort of ridiculous stupid shit is this?

What the fuck are you even talking about? what major comic book buying demographic of where has been 15-25 year olds and what sort of 15-25 year olds and how do you know that?  Do you realise how much comic book demographics have changed in the last 20 years? 

I'd bet Pandas to Pigeons that you just made that up based on your imagination. Just shut the fuck up


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Reno said:


> Are you suggesting the Green Lantern is going to mince through the universe and flap around a limp wrist ?


 
Well thats what I'm asking, will they make him a camp stereotype to reinforce the fact that he is now gay or will he just be the Green Lantern with a boyfriend, or will it be somewhere between the two. Having a gay character is a great step forward, I'm interested to know if you think how Green Lantern being gay is portrayed could change how you view this move, whether for the better or worse?


----------



## killer b (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> What sort of ridiculous stupid shit is this?
> 
> What the fuck are you even talking about? what major comic book buying demographic of where has been 15-25 year olds and what sort of 15-25 year olds and how do you know that?  Do you realise how much comic book demographics have changed in the last 20 years?
> 
> I'd bet Pandas to Pigeons that you just made that up based on your imagination. Just shut the fuck up


Have you ever been in a comics shop?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> What sort of ridiculous stupid shit is this?
> 
> What the fuck are you even talking about? what major comic book buying demographic of where has been 15-25 year old.


 
And to think you accused me of being pompous! 

The general market for Marvel and DC titles, as we're talking about superheroes, Brainiac.



> ...and what sort of 15-25 year olds and how do you know that?


 
Who knows "what sort", you arse? Demographics surveys don't ask "are you a nerd, a geek or a jock", they ask your age and where you live, so that they can then use a system like ACORN to work out your socio-economic class and spending power.



> Do you realise how much comic book demographics have changed in the last 20 years?


 
I know how much they haven't changed.



> I'd bet Pandas to Pigeons that you just made that up based on your imagination.


 
Yes, because anything that contradicts you has to be "made up", doesn't it? 



> Just shut the fuck up


 
Stop posturing, there's a good fellow. 

How often to you buy comics in the UK or USA (the two biggest markets for Marvel and DC)?Is the shop you use (if you actually do buy comics at all) full of kids, or is it full of "young adults" or, even worse adults?
And yeah, I mentioned the demographics *over* the last 20 years. The readership used to be younger, especially when you had Marvel UK producing fuck knows what piece of black and white crap every week. Now the readership is older, in line with the fact that comics aren't exactly cheap anymore.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I've just been wondering, have they changed the Green Lanterns mannerisms etc. at all, I seem to remember from another thread someone mentioning one of the obstacles for people coming out was that their friends thought they would change as a person, will the green lantern still be the same person he was or will he develop 'gay characteristics' (I'm not sure how to say that, it's not meant in an offensive way if it comes across as offensive then I apologise). Could this move help reinforce an obstacle to people coming out as well as help normalise homosexuality in society?


 
You realise that a lot of "mannerisms" are camp rather than gay, and that "camp" and "gay" aren't the same thing, right? 
I don'tt think you're going to have to worry about Green Lantern losing his current outfit for green leather 'n' studs, and a handlebar moustache.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Reno said:


> Are you suggesting the Green Lantern is going to mince through the universe and flap around a limp wrist ?


 
I shouldn't laugh, but


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

killer b said:


> Have you ever been in a comics shop?


 
His post does make me wonder.Still, he seems to want to have a pop at me because I was beastly about Ninjaboy the other day, so he's probably doing his usual thing of making up any old shit and spewing it out.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

killer b said:


> Have you ever been in a comics shop?


 
They have been selling comics in bookshops and on the internet for at least the last 10 years

What is it based on?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 2, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> will he develop 'gay characteristics'


The Green Lantern won't be able to look up any more


----------



## Reno (Jun 2, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> Well thats what I'm asking, will they make him a camp stereotype to reinforce the fact that he is now gay or will he just be the Green Lantern with a boyfriend, or will it be somewhere between the two. Having a gay character is a great step forward, I'm interested to know if you think how Green Lantern being gay is portrayed could change how you view this move, whether for the better or worse?


 
We've been there before on other threads TM. The vast majority of gay men aren't camp stereotypes, so I'd doubt they are going to make the Green Lantern into one. I don't read a lot of comics, but when Willow on Buffy came out as gay, she didn't become a butch, truck driving diesel dyke, she stayed basically the same, just like most gay people do.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You realise that a lot of "mannerisms" are camp rather than gay, and that "camp" and "gay" aren't the same thing, right?


 

Yeah I do know that, of course there isn't a defined 'gay characteristic' but thats why I'm wondering how they will handle this change. There are thousands of directions they could take his character, or just keep it the same but with a boyfriend instead of a girlfriend, and if DC do revert to lazy stereotyping is it possible that more harm than good could come out of this.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> They have been selling comics in bookshops and on the internet for at least the last 10 years
> 
> What is it based on?


 


The same things that it's always been based on: supplier information; cross-referencing of sales with area; subscription demographics and readership surveys. How do you think *any* publication gets demographic data?
BTW, 'net sales are still a minor deal compared to retail through newsagents and specialist outlets.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I know how much they haven't changed.


 
aye 20 years ago virgins where buying comics


the same ones I think


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Reno said:


> We've been there before on other threads TM. The vast majority of gay men aren't camp stereotypes, so I'd doubt they are going to make the Green Lantern into one. I don't read a lot of comics, but then Willow on Buffy came out as gay, she didn't become a butch, truck driving diesel dyke, she stayed basically the same, just like most gay people do.


 
I realise that, I'm just thinking of a 'what if' scenario and thought I'd get your insight into it.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> His post does make me wonder.Still, he seems to want to have a pop at me because I was beastly about Ninjaboy the other day, so he's probably doing his usual thing of making up any old shit and spewing it out.


 
I was actually just pulling you up on talking some utter clueless shit. 

I put it to you that you have fuck all idea about the major comic book buying demographic of the past 20 years and just made that up there and then.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> Yeah I do know that, of course there isn't a defined 'gay characteristic' but thats why I'm wondering how they will handle this change. There are thousands of directions they could take his character, or just keep it the same but with a boyfriend instead of a girlfriend, and if DC do revert to lazy stereotyping is it possible that more harm than good could come out of this.


 
I think that DC went into this after getting themselves well-informed on the subject. They wouldn't have written this into the Green Lantern canon unless they thought that they could do things with it in the story arc that didn't involve doing Dick Emery impersonations.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 2, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I realise that, I'm just thinking of a 'what if' scenario and thought I'd get your insight into it.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think that DC went into this after getting themselves well-informed on the subject


 
I don't doubt that.


----------



## killer b (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I was actually just pulling you up on talking some utter clueless shit.


lol


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I was actually just pulling you up on talking some utter clueless shit.


 
No, you were "pulling me up" because you saw an opportunity to have a pop, dew-drop.



> I put it to you that you have fuck all idea about the major comic book buying demographic of the past 20 years and just made that up there and then.


 
Try as you might to get the ern-style internet bully bit down pat, you haven't got the stones to pull it off. 

I don't need to make anything up. Let google be your friend. Look up Marvel and DC's own demographics info. It's you who has fuck all idea, Ninj.
That's because you're a gobshite.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 2, 2012)

One problem with the whole thing is that, while you may get gay people in comics nowadays, the general attitude to sexuality and gender politics in the writing remains quite unenlightened. After coming out, Green Lantern needs to watch out for being raped or nearly raped if he gets a writer who wants to be, you know, a bit edgy. Because teh gays are honorary women of course, who also get raped occasionally to make a plot point, though amazingly straight men don't. This even happened to Apollo in The Authority.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> One problem with the whole thing is that, while you may get gay people in comics nowadays, the general attitude to sexuality and gender politics in the writing remains quite unenlightened. After coming out, Green Lantern needs to watch out for being raped or nearly raped if he gets a writer who wants to be, you know, a bit edgy. Because teh gays are honorary women of course, who also get raped occasionally to make a plot point, though amazingly straight men don't. This even happened to Apollo in The Authority.


Basically this was what I was trying to get at but put in a much better way.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> One problem with the whole thing is that, while you may get gay people in comics nowadays, the general attitude to sexuality and gender politics in the writing remains quite unenlightened. After coming out, Green Lantern needs to watch out for being raped or nearly raped if he gets a writer who wants to be, you know, a bit edgy. Because teh gays are honorary women of course, who also get raped occasionally to make a plot point, though amazingly straight men don't. This even happened to Apollo in The Authority.


 
Well, women in comics, y'know, all that tight lycra, mini-skirts and hot-pants. Got to be askin' for it, innit?
I still remember doing a massive facepalm back in the late '80s when Marvel did a "cheesecake" set of She-Hulk posters. 
TBF, I preferred the old days in comics, when characters just beat or shot the shit out of each other. Life was simpler then - you knew that Frank Castle *would* kill about 90% of the gangsters who crossed his path, and that the thought of womenfolk wouldn't cross his vengeance-filled mind; that Angarr the Screamer might have been a hippy, but that he was more concerned with wasting Daredevil than scoring with the chicks; that Cyclops might be sappy about Marvel Girl, but that he'd never let that get in the way of blowing the side of a mountain off with his eyebeam.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ax^ said:


>


 
Gives a whole new meaning to "Hulk smash!!", that does!


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, you were "pulling me up" because you saw an opportunity to have a pop, dew-drop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why don't you post up the statistics then? I'm not going to go and do research for your attention seeking. I'm away to bed because I've been sucked into your vortex of unimportant shite. Other people are actually chatting away on this very thread about what I wanted to talk about but I'm a bit drunk and feel the need to reply to your pathetic little games 

But guess what, tomorrow I'll be sober and if I am bored I can take up this conversation with people who aren't sad housebound idiots, you don't have that luxury. You don't even realise, getting constant pity likes is your hobby lol


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Why don't you post up the statistics then? I'm not going to go and do research for your attention seeking. I'm away to bed because I've been sucked into your vortex of unimportant shite. Other people are actually chatting away on this very thread about what I wanted to talk about but I'm a bit drunk and feel the need to reply to your pathetic little games
> 
> But guess what, tomorrow I'll be sober and if I am bored I can take up this conversation with people who aren't sad housebound idiots, you don't have that luxury. You don't even realise, getting constant pity likes is your hobby lol


 
Thanks for posting that, Ninj. Just confirms what a small-minded vindictive little prick you are! Off you jog.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> housebound idiots, you don't have that luxury.


 
thats really out of order.


----------



## killer b (Jun 2, 2012)

Christ. You're a fucking joke nb.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> But guess what, tomorrow I'll be sober and if I am bored I can take up this conversation with people who aren't sad housebound idiots, you don't have that luxury. You don't even realise, getting constant pity likes is your hobby lol


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Thanks for posting that, Ninj. Just confirms what a small-minded vindictive little prick you are! Off you jog.


 
you thrive in shit you cockroach


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> But guess what, tomorrow I'll be sober and if I am bored I can take up this conversation with people who aren't sad housebound idiots, you don't have that luxury. You don't even realise, getting constant pity likes is your hobby lol


Jesus, why is he even back here?


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Jesus, why is he even back here?


 
I don't think it will last.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> you thrive in shit you cockroach


 
And you dig yourself deeper into shit every time you type.
Thing is, yeah, you'll be sober in the morning, but you'll still be the same childish vindictive cunt you've always been too, and we both know that, so I can sit here and  , because I've had a fun life so far without being a cunt to people like you have, and that makes all the difference, believe me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Jesus, why is he even back here?


 
What I found especially funny is that he has a dig about me being housebound, like I haven't had to accept that fact and face up to that reality, as if his attempt to rub my nose in my mobility problems is going to upset me any more than my mobility problems _per se_ do. 
He needs to up his game beyond the playground, because frankly, he's shit and he knows he is.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2012)

I skipped page 2 of this comical farce, what happened?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, and I thought you were off out, Ninj, cos you're not a "sad housebound idiot"?

Wanker!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> sad housebound idiots


Yay, you've proved yourself to be a cunt again! Christ but you're a tiresome prick.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, biggus is ninjaboy?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I skipped page 2 of this comical farce, what happened?


 
Ninjaboy had a hissy fit and started spewing the usual crap he does when he's had a bottle of Mackesons.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Oh, biggus is ninjaboy?


 
Bloody hell, you're the second person to say that, who I'd have thought it was bleeding obvious to!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I don't think it will last.


 
Well, I'm certainly not going to report him. He might think he's got a sharp tongue and a sharp mind, but the stuff he's coming out with is just the usual shit, worth mocking but not worth reporting.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Bloody hell, you're the second person to say that, who I'd have thought it was bleeding obvious to!!


 
Soz, not always clued in here... I though this was a thread about gay heroes


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ax^ said:


>


 
Either Spidey is facepalming, or J. Jonah Jameson is mooning him.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> <snip>But guess what, tomorrow I'll be sober and if I am bored I can take up this conversation with people who aren't sad housebound idiots, you don't have that luxury. You don't even realise, getting constant pity likes is your hobby lol


 
You can either apologise for using somebody's disability as a term of abuse, or I'm reporting it.  You have until this time tomorrow.  I'd report your post now, but I'm allowing for you being too pissed to realise what you said.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe knock it on the head for tonite, folks xxx


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Soz, not always clued in here... I though this was a thread about gay heroes


 
It was, until Ninj took offence at me saying, _apropos_ some inane comment he made about gay superheroes that "they shouldn't be gay or straight" because "superheroes are for kids", that the majority sales demographic for such comics (i.e. the Marvel and DC titles) is 15-25. He then got into an increasing tizzy, and attempted to cunt me off with what is basically a pitiful degree of success.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ninjaboy had a hissy fit and started spewing the usual crap he does when he's had a bottle of Mackesons.


Come off it, I doubt he managed to even open it before it went straight to his head.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> You can either apologise for using somebody's disability as a term of abuse, or I'm reporting it. You have until this time tomorrow. I'd report your post now, but I'm allowing for you being too pissed to realise what you said.


 
I'd rather you didn't. I'd much rather that he has to live with his stupidity.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> It was, until Ninj took offence at me saying, _apropos_ some inane comment he made about gay superheroes that "they shouldn't be gay or straight" because "superheroes are for kids", that the majority sales demographic for such comics (i.e. the Marvel and DC titles) is 15-25. He then got into an increasing tizzy, and attempted to cunt me off with what is basically a pitiful degree of success.


 

Alan Moore had it easy back in the day...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Maybe knock it on the head for tonite, folks xxx


 
You're such a peacemaker!

Actually, the UN could probably use you about now.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'd rather you didn't. I'd much rather that he has to live with his stupidity.


I'd have said the same regardless of which housebound urbanite he insulted.  But, as you're the insultee and you insist, I'll settle for wishing BD the Grandmother of all hangovers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I'd have said the same regardless of which housebound urbanite he insulted. But, as you're the insultee and you insist, I'll settle for wishing BD the Grandmother of all hangovers.


 
Cheers!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're such a peacemaker!
> 
> Actually, the UN could probably use you about now.


 
Only if it's the gay UN


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 2, 2012)

I've only skim read the rest of the posts on here.  I'm guessing BD's 'hilarious' lack of understanding about the need for gay people to be represented in popular (and non popular) culture and the reality of homophobia in schools is a poor trolling attempt and me wasting my time writing long drawn out posts would just make me frustrated and bang my head against my screen?

BD - you have no idea how offensive and offhand you are coming across at about homophobia.  Get a grip of yourself.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Why don't you post up the statistics then? I'm not going to go and do research for your attention seeking. I'm away to bed because I've been sucked into your vortex of unimportant shite. Other people are actually chatting away on this very thread about what I wanted to talk about but I'm a bit drunk and feel the need to reply to your pathetic little games
> 
> But guess what, tomorrow I'll be sober and if I am bored I can take up this conversation with people who aren't sad housebound idiots, you don't have that luxury. You don't even realise, getting constant pity likes is your hobby lol


 
Contemptible little shite.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2012)

I imagine BD is crying out for some kind of representation for himself...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Only if it's the gay UN


 
There's a separate gay UN? Well I never!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> There's a separate gay UN? Well I never!


 
Only a matter of time


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I imagine BD is crying out for some kind of representation for himself...


 
Or for attention. That's the usual one.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Why don't you post up the statistics then? I'm not going to go and do research for your attention seeking. I'm away to bed because I've been sucked into your vortex of unimportant shite. Other people are actually chatting away on this very thread about what I wanted to talk about but I'm a bit drunk and feel the need to reply to your pathetic little games
> 
> But guess what, tomorrow I'll be sober and if I am bored I can take up this conversation with people who aren't sad housebound idiots, you don't have that luxury. You don't even realise, getting constant pity likes is your hobby lol


 
Umm - isn't the purpose of trolling to get other people to get angry?

troll thread fail.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, so it's basically only VP's comments that mean he's not permabanned right this instant. Who could have predicted that a mod might see that?  (eta: plus it has also been reported anyway, I see now.) Wouldn't consider that some sort of final status either by any means.


----------



## biggus dickus (Jun 3, 2012)

I obviously don't like it on here when I start coming out with stuff like that so I'm going to stop posting


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I obviously don't like it on here when I start coming out with stuff like that so I'm going to stop posting


Nobody's saying that you've got to stop posting altogether (yet). Just try to post sober if you can.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Okay, so it's basically only VP's comments that mean he's not permabanned right this instant. Who could have predicted that a mod might see that?  (eta: plus it has also been reported anyway, I see now.) Wouldn't consider that some sort of final status either by any means.


 
Well, you don't have a "don't report" button, fridge, so it's obviously the fault of the mods, and not mine for not PMing you all to say "don't ban him".
Is "final status" like when a country joins the euro?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, you don't have a "don't report" button, fridge, so it's obviously the fault of the mods, and not mine for not PMing you all to say "don't ban him".


No, I mean how could BD have predicted that a mod would read what he wrote, given that one was posting on the thread? Sarcastically obvs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No, I mean how could BD have predicted that a mod would read what he wrote, given that one was posting on the thread? Sarcastically obvs.


 
@self.
Fair point.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 3, 2012)

You can get USB breathalyzers for PCs


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> You can get USB breathalyzers for PCs


 
does the interface look like this?


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I don't think it will last.


Not at this rate, no.


----------

